# Penn International or Shimano Tiagra 30's



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm looking at picking up a couple 30 wides. I'm looking at the Shimano Tiagra 30 LRSA or the Penn International 30 VSX, both two-speed reels. I'm just looking for some experienced opinions. A little info as to why you prefer one over the other would also be great. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Trip Carter (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I love the shimano tiagra 30's another good reel to look at are the shimano tld 30's theyre also two speed. Either one I would recommend.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

I started looking at the TLDs, but have heard the graphite frame isn't as durable. Thoughts?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Big Perm said:


> I started looking at the TLDs, but have heard the graphite frame isn't as durable. Thoughts?


I can't speak for the TLD graphite frames, but I've got a Shimano Triton that I've had for over 25 years and it's been flawless. It's a much smaller reel than a TLD, but it has seen a lot of salt water and countless salmon. I also have a Penn 330 GT2 with a graphite frame that I've had for about 5 years that has handled many halibut up to 60 pounds and several sturgeon, one of which was almost 200 pounds. It had also hauled in a few AJ's and a bunch of Albacore. Again, no problems with the graphite frame. I do have 2 TLD 25's, but I've had for only a few months so I can't really speak to their durability yet. 

I certainly wouldn't shy away from a graphite frame, in fact if all else is equal I would lean towards graphite. That's just my opinion based on my experience and the type of fishing I do so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Check out the Avet LX 6.0

http://www.avetreels.net/REELS.php

Compare drag at strike, full drag, and gear ratios to your other candidates.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Big Perm said:


> I started looking at the TLDs, but have heard the graphite frame isn't as durable. Thoughts?


I haven't heard that, but maybe Chris V will chime in. If they aren't as durable, he should know.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe the durability issue with the TLD is in reference to spooling them with braid, and having some frame flex/breakage from hard charging tuna, marlin, and sharks. Mono should pose no problem.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Another reel to consider is the Tiburon 30W or 30. Great reels, more drag than the Penn and I think even the Shimano. These reels are two speed and they shift back and forth automatically or can be locked into low speed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm gonna ditto Kim on the Tiburon 30/80s. Along with my Tiagra 16s, I can't think of a better all around chunking/live baiting/trolling/kill-all reel. The auto 2 speed is nice and smooth and saves time. If you're worried about drag, that sucker will get 40lbs right out of the box and holds about 600yds of line, 500 yds of 80lb hollow and about 100yds of 60-80lb momoi topshot. With a proper fitting harness, you can land 80lb tuna in 5 minutes with these reels.

The TLD issues usually involve the use of heavy braid and perhaps some tackle abuse. When I say abuse, I mean mishandling, dropping, etc. I have sold a pile of TLD30s and TLD50s and have only seen 2 with broken frames. I also noticed an immense amount of scratches and other gear abuse present which, to me anyway, shows the reel may not have been at fault. My personal TLDs have caught a little bit of everything and have never given me a reason to doubt their integrity.

In the choice of Tiagra or Penn VSX, I have to tip my hat to the Tiagra. No, I'm not on the Shimano-or-nothing bandwagon, I own many different makes of reels and rods. I just like tackle that works with less problems. 

PM sent Perm


----------

